
No Slouch - lermontov
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/04/07/no-slouch/
======
bshimmin
It's also referenced rather beautifully in bobince's contemporary masterpiece
of regex-related despair:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-
open-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-
except-xhtml-self-contained-tags)

("The <center> cannot hold"...)

